# How far ahead can you cut in on a gigger?



## jspooney

The other thread made me think...what is the acceptable distance to cut in front of another gigger? 100 yards? 500 yards? Not at all?


----------



## jjam

jspooney said:


> The other thread made me think...what is the acceptable distance to cut in front of another gigger? 100 yards? 500 yards? Not at all?


if those were the only choices, I say Not at all! Fall in behind if you wish to work same shoreline.. my .02

Jimmy


----------



## Chris V

Use the golden rule. If you were in his shoes and saw someone cutting in on your path from a mile you would probably be upset. I would just try a different path or work out a little deeper from him.


----------



## wareagle22

Find another bank to gig! There's too many spots to run right in on somebody. Wait until they are gone and then go behind them if you want to gig that bank.


----------



## knot @ Work

Aggree plenty of room behind is better....


Nice avatar war eagle...


----------



## TRG

jspooney said:


> The other thread made me think...what is the acceptable distance to cut in front of another gigger? 100 yards? 500 yards? Not at all?


When I was passed up if he would had stayed out deeper on a different line than I was going it wouldn't have bothered me. On the other hand I wouldn't do that to someone else. I try to stay out of sight or a different beach or go behind them if you have to but not in front if they were there first. I have gone behind other people in muddy water and killed several flounder but I don't bother if the water is clear.


----------



## jspooney

Wow, so if someone is on a long stretch of beach, they own it and I am out of line to get on that stretch even at 500 yards? Doesn't my time and gas spent count for something, too?


----------



## romadfishrman

Not saying you wasted gas just think about what you would want the guy to do if it were you getting run up on. Would you think it's fair to get ahead of him 500 yds then once he gets to your point of entry he runs up 500 yds in front of you. Play leapfrog all night. I agree with the majority. Fish behind him and check deeper water or run to another spot. Plenty of shoreline and fish out there. No need to get worked up over how far away is good enough.


----------



## boatnbob

*Form a line behind me!*

That is how I feel. Now if you run a long ways in front of me, like four hundred yards or so, then so be it. 

I have had newbies out there run up on me to get in front, then jack up the hole thing. Had some young navy guys out having some fun do just that to me last year. I got tired of them and leap frogged back into position only to have them do the same. So, I set it up to have them leap right onto a sandbar - darn shame. They were young and inexperienced, but didn't give consideration to what they were doing. They had a Q beam on an overloaded pontoon boat. I don't blame them for having fun, but dang, give me some room!

I don't own the water, but a little courtesy goes a long way. Heck, I might even throw them a fish if they are patient and show some courtesy. Then, that is just me. Hope to see you guys out there soon!

Cheer,

Boatnbob


----------



## jspooney

I think 500 yards is more than plenty of room. That is a loooong way. Take Pickens, for example. We are now limited on how much shoreline we can gig. On any given night, there are a ton of people there. If someone cuts within 50 yards, it kind of irks me, but 100 or more is just part of the game. 

I guess my point is that everyone has an idea of what is ok when it comes to gigging rules. What seems acceptable and courteous to one may not be the same for another. I honestly think 500 yards is very gracious. What is the difference between that and a public wreck? 

Not trying to start nothing, I'm really interested in how people think about it so as to alleviate possible tension on the water.


----------



## Faithnfishin

My experience is that my walk or ride back often produces more flounder, so movement of the fish is continuous. If I am walking and someone in a boat comes up behind and then sling shots to several 100's yards ahead, I believe there effort is to do the right thing. But to leap frog right in front of me whether I am in a boat or walking is not right and typical of a few supposedly "sportsmen" and they know whom they are. I would have no problem jumping 20 feet back in front of them, multiple times if necessary.


----------



## flukedaddy

Some good info in here. I am new to the whole flounder gigging so I will mental log ya'lls suggestions.


----------



## a

stay away from other fishermen when possible. .


----------



## beeritself

This is kinda the same deal as when you're surf fishing and some a-hole comes and fishes on top of you when there is literally a mile of untouched shoreline on each side. Some people will think it's ok, others hate it. It's a never ending debate.


----------



## Snagged Line

jspooney said:


> I think 500 yards is more than plenty of room. That is a loooong way. Take Pickens, for example. We are now limited on how much shoreline we can gig. On any given night, there are a ton of people there. If someone cuts within 50 yards, it kind of irks me, but 100 or more is just part of the game.
> 
> I guess my point is that everyone has an idea of what is ok when it comes to gigging rules. What seems acceptable and courteous to one may not be the same for another. I honestly think 500 yards is very gracious. What is the difference between that and a public wreck?
> 
> Not trying to start nothing, I'm really interested in how people think about it so as to alleviate possible tension on the water.


 




I think you should read their Float Plan to see just how far they intended to go before turning around. It would really Suck if you dropped in a couple hundred yards behind them only to have them turn around and now you just ruined their return trip. Likewise if you started in the east end of a stretch working west, and someone else started from the west end working towards you, reading their float plan would prevent you from fishing the beach they intended to work. 
So even if you traveled to the area at a 90* angle to the beach, and saw that you are not the only boat trying to fish, and breaking up a long stretch of beach into multable sections so several boats can fish it at once , seems like a good idea. You are wrong......
Go home and forget ever trying this again.


----------



## TRG

a said:


> stay away from other fishermen when possible. .


I totally agree. I try to stay as far away as possible and would be happy if everyone else did the same. Not trying to be rude I just like my space.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Find another beach. Spooney the good part of Pickens is off-limits.


----------



## James Fink

Depends on time of year and where you are fishing. This time of year you need a lot of room, in the fall at Pickens is a different story. The fish in the fall are pretty much on a constant move in from deeper water to the beach towards the gulf for spawning. The fish at this time of year are feeding and they move but not like they do later. If someone gets in front of me now i get upset,,,later on dont really care,


----------



## jspooney

Lol. I don't know any more now than when I started this post. All I know is that last time I went to Pickens there were at least a dozen boats along the beach. I guess I'll just do what I would be comfortable with someone doing to me. At least I'll know I tried to be respectful.


----------



## jspooney

Thanks James. How far in front would you consider acceptable on a long stretch?


----------



## flukedaddy

^^^^^^^^^^and when the run is on after the cold front hits.


----------



## Death From Above

jspooney said:


> Lol. I don't know any more now than when I started this post. All I know is that last time I went to Pickens there were at least a dozen boats along the beach. I guess I'll just do what I would be comfortable with someone doing to me. At least I'll know I tried to be respectful.


Best way to solve the problem is not go to Pickens. That's where everybody goes that don't know WTF they're doing. All the beach areas are a waste of time until late fall anyway. Fish are in the backwaters. Let the idiots have Pickens and everything else within 5 miles of the pass.


----------



## Flounder9.75

There is no good distance to cut in front of someone. The only fair thing to do is run at least a mile down the beach and work your way back to them. If you don't have that much beach then you need to go somewhere else or start where he is and go the other way

NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER CUT IN FRONT OF SOMEONE PERIOD 

Just the way I roll. 
BTW you do to me and I'm going dark and get around you and go underwater and you'll never know I'm ahead of you except for the empty beds you'll see.


----------



## James Fink

I don't like to cut people off at all this time of year. If they are on a stretch of beach I wanna fish and can see them I figure out which way they are going and get behind them and go the opposite direction. The late fall run is where I just can't hang with it anymore. I get way to aggravated with so many people out there now. When I do go we go late to get away from the majority of boats.


----------



## Wharf Rat

You all are going way too fast if you're worried about a guy coming in front of you at 500 yards!!!


----------



## Death From Above

Nobody owns the shoreline, but it's just common courtesy. You should'nt be cutting in front of anyone PERIOD! If I can see you do it, you cut in too close. If you want to run the same stretch of shoreline I'm already running and you have to do it right now pull in behind me. Otherwise come back in an hour or two and run the stretch. If the tide is moving, more fish will have probably moved in by then. We've got hundreds of miles of shoreline. No reason to be cutting in front of anybody.


----------



## jigmaster

*Most*



jspooney said:


> Wow, so if someone is on a long stretch of beach, they own it and I am out of line to get on that stretch even at 500 yards? Doesn't my time and gas spent count for something, too?


Giggers are a different breed. Rule of thumb if you have to weigh in on wether you should cut in- you already know you are wrong. Some giggers may take this personally especially if they are commercial - however both recreational and commercial remember your Boat and vehicle back at the ramp. If you want to work a particular bank 1st leave the house earlier! Johnny come lately's rolling up on someone's path won't fly. Even if it's .5 mi


----------



## drifterfisher

Yall gonna hate me if you ever meet me on the water,I'll pull right up beside ya and chat your ears off..:_)


----------



## TRG

drifterfisher said:


> Yall gonna hate me if you ever meet me on the water,I'll pull right up beside ya and chat your ears off..:_)


You can tie your boat to the side of mine and talk all night, just don't get in front. Maybe you can show me what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## boatnbob

*Wow, nice post Death from Above*

I read your post and thought, are you serious? " 5 miles within the pass and Pickens are for idiots". I cover the area around east bay, garcon, and when striking out there, head up to the pass for a quick run. That is some of the best floundering I have found. You are right, I am an idiot and will flounder those grounds. I am not gods gift to floundering, but I try to stab a few. 

What this whole post boils down to is treating people how you want to be treated. Etiquette on the water goes a long way. Perhaps the parade of boats in the "idiot area" is why you feel this way. I have also found some very nice flounder guys out there willing to share tips and show off their creations. If I don't like the traffic, I move on, just that simple. 

And for those who want to come on over and chat it up, you are more than welcome! I learn from others as well. I hope to see some of you out there. Look for the 19' Semi V Carolina skiff with the bow waist high leaning rail on the front. Nothing special, just my boat.

Cheers to all,

Boatnbob


----------



## Flounder9.75

TRG said:


> You can tie your boat to the side of mine and talk all night, just don't get in front. Maybe you can show me what i'm doing wrong.


In the right areas I've floundered 4 wide with other guys( we knew each other) and it worked out fine.

But I like I said before don't jump in front of someone. :no::no:
And yes I've met alot of guys on the water by easying up beside them and havin a chat.

Oh and I always give walkers plenty of room because there're limited to where they can go.


----------



## drifterfisher

boatnbob said:


> I read your post and thought, are you serious? " 5 miles within the pass and Pickens are for idiots". I cover the area around east bay, garcon, and when striking out there, head up to the pass for a quick run. That is some of the best floundering I have found. You are right, I am an idiot and will flounder those grounds. I am not gods gift to floundering, but I try to stab a few.
> 
> What this whole post boils down to is treating people how you want to be treated. Etiquette on the water goes a long way. Perhaps the parade of boats in the "idiot area" is why you feel this way. I have also found some very nice flounder guys out there willing to share tips and show off their creations. If I don't like the traffic, I move on, just that simple.
> 
> And for those who want to come on over and chat it up, you are more than welcome! I learn from others as well. I hope to see some of you out there. Look for the 19' Semi V Carolina skiff with the bow waist high leaning rail on the front. Nothing special, just my boat.
> 
> Cheers to all,
> 
> Boatnbob


Mr Bob, I hope to meet you one night,I'll be in a really old 14' Lowe vee bottom with a 40hp totty. I'm to poor to have a ginny but I do have some cheap under water lights.


----------



## Death From Above

boatnbob said:


> I read your post and thought, are you serious? " 5 miles within the pass and Pickens are for idiots". I cover the area around east bay, garcon, and when striking out there, head up to the pass for a quick run. That is some of the best floundering I have found. You are right, I am an idiot and will flounder those grounds. I am not gods gift to floundering, but I try to stab a few.
> 
> What this whole post boils down to is treating people how you want to be treated. Etiquette on the water goes a long way. Perhaps the parade of boats in the "idiot area" is why you feel this way. I have also found some very nice flounder guys out there willing to share tips and show off their creations. If I don't like the traffic, I move on, just that simple.
> 
> And for those who want to come on over and chat it up, you are more than welcome! I learn from others as well. I hope to see some of you out there. Look for the 19' Semi V Carolina skiff with the bow waist high leaning rail on the front. Nothing special, just my boat.
> 
> Cheers to all,
> 
> Boatnbob


If around Pickens is the best area you've found you must not be sticking many fish. The "idiots" are the folks that go to the pass area night after night during the warm months and fight over stretches of shoreline that don't hold many fish to start with. How many commercial guys do you see mixed in with the "parade of idiots"? ZERO!

That area is hot for the fall run and that's it. The flounder are not concentrated there in the warm months. They are in the backwaters and marshes. If you're hunting in crystal clear water with white sand bottom in the spring/summer you are in the wrong place. I don't gig south of I-10 when it's warm and I limit everytime I go. Everytime. 

I don't gig in East Bay or Garcon either. Both areas suck.

And yes, I'm an arrogant asshat and everybody on this forum knows it.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Death From Above said:


> If you're hunting in crystal clear water with white sand bottom in the spring/summer you are in the wrong place. yes, I'm an arrogant asshat and everybody on this forum knows it.


These statements right here proves DFA doesn't know shit and that he is an a$$hole. I've stuck around 300 fish this year and 3/4 of those came off white sandy bottom. There is a lot of new giggers out there and to call them idiots just because there new and still learning is wrong. People like DFA are the reason I don't post much here and will no longer post here after this. Any of you giggers that want to come to a friendly forum where you don't have to worry about someone talking smack come over to Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. Lots of people to help you out not talk shit about you. Goodbye PFF!!!


----------



## bamafan611

Dang Elliot tell us what you think. LOL But you are absolutely correct that we have both numbered way over 300 this year and most came from sand bottoms.


----------



## mjg21

jspooney said:


> Wow, so if someone is on a long stretch of beach, they own it and I am out of line to get on that stretch even at 500 yards? Doesn't my time and gas spent count for something, too?


The bay is to big to be on top of somebody just move on to your next honey hole:


----------



## Death From Above

flounderslayerman said:


> These statements right here proves DFA doesn't know shit and that he is an a$$hole. I've stuck around 300 fish this year and 3/4 of those came off white sandy bottom. There is a lot of new giggers out there and to call them idiots just because there new and still learning is wrong. People like DFA are the reason I don't post much here and will no longer post here after this. Any of you giggers that want to come to a friendly forum where you don't have to worry about someone talking smack come over to Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. Lots of people to help you out not talk shit about you. Goodbye PFF!!!


I've forgot more about flounder gigging than you know. 300 fish in a season ain't chit. I kill way more than that in a month and none on white sand. And yes, I'm commercial and an A #1 A$$HOLE. Don't let the door hit you in the ass. Bye Bye.


----------



## jspooney

I killed 2 the other night...


----------



## a

For DFA...Dumb F--ckin Asshat

Ive gigged at ft pickens for over 30 years. The people there, would be happy with just a couple of those almost unanimously large fish. You on there other hand simply dont understand that....you take more than your share ....license or not. That being said.....get behind any giggers you see...not in front .


----------



## boatnbob

*DBA - good luck to ya*

You call it like you see it. Thanks for the advice. Yes I am an idiot and don't stick as much as I would like to, but reading and sharing advice on here will help with that. I do enjoy getting out and trying though. I am not particularly the fan of the areas I hunt, but it is easily available. 

Your suggestions help, believe it or not. I mainly fish those areas as I live in PI and can just drop the boat in easily. I hate having to trailer the boat around when I can just drop and go. 

No offense intended to ya. Keep on contributing. 

For those who said they will be leaving- please don't. I participate in other forums and we all have difficult posters. I have been called worse by better is my motto. I appreciate the suggestions and helpful tips offered by all. Even from DBA. I don't have to agree with him and look forward to seeing what works for others. We can overwhelm the negative with positive contributions if we persevere. There will always be the negative. Let's just show how positive we can be!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Coco Solo

Gigger please.


----------



## bamafan611

Well said Mr. Bob. We all started as beginners and and someone showed us the ropes. The people on here trying to learn is where we all were at one time. Lack of knowledge and trying to learn in no way constitues being an idiot. I have a commercial license and know most every commercial fisherman on the gulfcoast, but havn't had the pleasure to meet DFA.I've asked around and noone I know has ever met him.I'm sure he is very good at what he does, but there are alot of folks in this area I personally know that I would consider experts. The folks I know are always willing to help and encourage a new to the sport soldier.Strength and Integrity are shown in how you can help and not in how you can hurt.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I would like to apolagize for what I said to you DFA. Yes,I do not agree with you. I took offense to what was said and lost my cool and should not have said what I said. Let's just keep it friendly. 

Elliot.


----------



## bamafan611

Now that shows alot of integrity Elliot and you are one of the folks I was referring to. You are one of the most knowledgable giggers that I peronally know and call friends. You have always been a contributor and glad to see you back. Keep on keeping on with what you do.


----------



## Death From Above

What I was trying to say is there are plenty of less worked places that hold a lot of fish other than the pass area where people are fighting over stretches of beach. I was being helpful by providing information, stiring the pot (which I like to do sometimes) while trying to maintain my image as a "know it all asshole" all at the same time. Maybe I was harsh using the word "idiots" and I apologize to any morons I hurt with that word. I forgive everybody that called me an asshole, asshat, Dumb F'ing Asshat and said that I don't know shit. Good luck and happy gigging to all. I'm not going away yet. I did sign up for flounderslayerman's forum though.


----------



## cartersdad

I have just recently tried gigging for the first time about a month ago. We managed to get three which isn't much but it was our first trip. I personally would never get closer than 700 or 800 ft from somebody just as a curtsy. There is nothing worse than getting to a good fishing spot and someone come up and try to move you out. Like I read on here earlier, no one owns the water, so you just gotta do your best to enjoy the trip.


----------



## bamafan611

Cartersdad if you move 7 to 8 hundred feet behind them, I don't see a problem. If you jump in front that far I see a big problem.


----------



## gators06

find another beach line or get there a little earlier next time


----------



## wilfish4774

Probably the best thing to do is to ask the party that you are trying to snipe if they mind you passing and floundering directly in front of them. If they intimate that they don't care then most likely the flounder are not showing up so you don't have to waste your time and simply go home. If on the other hand the party gets all irate and pissed off then you know unequivically that the floundering is hot, hot , hot and there are plenty of everyone so it really does not matter what order anyone is in.


----------



## wardicus79

d.f.a ia a flounder god ..... bow to his commercial gigging .... im glad your not south of 1-10 .....i limit out also


----------



## flounder pounder 1

lol...wow im glad im over here in choctawhatchee bay....i have the bay to myself..dont flounder the bayous much at all..although i flounder mostly weekdays..rarely see anyone where i go..but did see some out of towners one night where i was going to start,but i just ran to another beach and started there...and i kill plenty


----------



## castnet

I got in front of one the other night and apologized when he came up on me. I truly did not see him and felt like crap about it. I'm new this year to floundering and don't mind telling you I have had and used plenty of advice from those of you on this forum. Bamafan 611 just to name one. Others have sent me PM and I was glad to get all the advice from all of you. After reading this thread, I thought I was getting out of all the animosity with the Mullet fishing, it seems that there's a few floundering fisherman that have some talents of the net throwers. If I do something against the grain out there one night with one of you, just keep in mind that I'm in my first year, so cut me a little slack. I'll be the big fat dummy out there in a Lowe Aluminum Bass boat with LED lights mounted on the front. Thanks and thanks to all of you that have given me advice. I've used about all of it.


----------

